# Hatfield Mccoy Feud



## Harry Dresden

anyone check this Mini Series out on the History channel?.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Saw it all.  A classic story of hubris and pride going before a fall.  The only real rewrite of a character was that of Johnse Hatfield, who in real life married five times, had ten or eleven children, ran away to Oregon, and served 13 years in prison for murder.  I thought the series was excellent, the characters even better.


----------



## Gem

Watching the first part as I type!


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> Saw it all.  A classic story of hubris and pride going before a fall.  The only real rewrite of a character was that of Johnse Hatfield, who in real life married five times, had ten or eleven children, ran away to Oregon, and served 13 years in prison for murder.  I thought the series was excellent, the characters even better.



yea i thought it was pretty good too....the uncle sure was an asshole....in real life Hatfields wife was pretty nasty looking.....saw a picture of her....not pretty like the actress who played her......


----------



## Mad Scientist

Looks real good!


----------



## Dr.House

Harry Dresden said:


> anyone check this Mini Series out on the History channel?.....



Yes...  I liked it...


----------



## hjmick

Watching it now.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I watched the whole series.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Dr.House

I thought Costner did OK in his roll...  Good to see he can still act...


----------



## syrenn

Part 1 and 2 were much better then part 3 in my opinion. All in all a very sold mini series.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dr.House said:


> I thought Costner did OK in his roll...  Good to see he can still act...



i felt everyone did a good job.....i did not even recognize Tom Berenger  until i saw the credits....


----------



## Sherry

syrenn said:


> Part 1 and 2 were much better then part 3 in my opinion. All in all a very sold mini series.



I agree...by the third night I'd had enough of all the senseless killings and knowing that it wouldn't have a happy ending. I did find it fascinating how it ended in regards to the two men's spiritual journey.


----------



## Sunni Man

In the series they made the Costner character Devil Anse Hatfield like the good guy in the feud with the leader of the McCoys.

But in real life he was a nasty person who wasn't nicknamed "Devil" for no reason.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey wiki said that the Hatfields & McCoys were reunited for Family Feud in the 70s!

"
In 1979, the two families united for a special week's taping of the popular game show _Family Feud_, in which they played for a cash prize and a pig which was kept on stage during the games.[21] The Hatfield family won the contest 301&#8211;227.[22]"

Hatfield


----------



## JakeStarkey

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it all.  A classic story of hubris and pride going before a fall.  The only real rewrite of a character was that of Johnse Hatfield, who in real life married five times, had ten or eleven children, ran away to Oregon, and served 13 years in prison for murder.  I thought the series was excellent, the characters even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i thought it was pretty good too....the uncle sure was an asshole....in real life Hatfields wife was pretty nasty looking.....saw a picture of her....not pretty like the actress who played her......
Click to expand...


Yah, Uncle Jim Vance was a piece of crap, was he not?  I thought it appropriately, in light that he shot each of the three McCoy brothers in the head after the execution at the paw paw trees, that a McCoy finished his dead body off with a pistol bullet to the head.


----------



## Sarah G

Harry Dresden said:


> anyone check this Mini Series out on the History channel?.....



Yes.  I watched all three.  It was an excellent production and the acting was wonderful.  

It was amazing how the Hatfields just took matters into their own hands and executed those kids.  Of course they stabbed and shot the Hatfield brother but it was crazy that they just decided to do it and it was done.

Holy crap, now that was a feud.


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> Hey wiki said that the Hatfields & McCoys were reunited for Family Feud in the 70s!
> 
> "
> In 1979, the two families united for a special week's taping of the popular game show _Family Feud_, in which they played for a cash prize and a pig which was kept on stage during the games.[21] The Hatfield family won the contest 301227.[22]"
> 
> Hatfield



Nice find.


----------



## koshergrl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqYchj3hii8]Family Feud 11/13/79 (OC) - Hatfield/McCoy special - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

I think they're probably not all that far from launching into it again..

Love how Dawson puts down the barrel of the gun, lol. Don't point that thing at ME!


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sunni Man said:


> In the series they made the Costner character Devil Anse Hatfield like the good guy in the feud with the leader of the McCoys.
> 
> But in real life he was a nasty person who wasn't nicknamed "Devil" for no reason.



i was thinking along those lines myself.....they were both assholes.....all those people who were killed and went to prison for the feud between these too jerks....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone check this Mini Series out on the History channel?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I watched all three.  It was an excellent production and the acting was wonderful.
> 
> It was amazing how the Hatfields just took matters into their own hands and executed those kids.  Of course they stabbed and shot the Hatfield brother but it was crazy that they just decided to do it and it was done.
> 
> Holy crap, now that was a feud.
Click to expand...


and that Hatfield brother was always trying to defuse things between them....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Then gets knifed twenty times and finished off with a gun shot.  No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Sunni Man

In the series both the Hatfields and McCoys fought together on the side of the Confederates.

But I read some where that the McCoys fought for the Union??


----------



## koshergrl

Sunni Man said:


> In the series both the Hatfields and McCoys fought together on the side of the Confederates.
> 
> But I read some where that the McCoys fought for the Union??



Yup...

"Asa Harmon McCoy was murdered on January 7, 1865. Jim Vance, the uncle  of Devil Anse Hatfield, despised Harmon because he had joined the Union Army during the American Civil War.  Harmon was discharged from the army early because of a broken leg. He  returned home to a warning from Vance that Harmon could expect a visit  from Devil Anse's Wildcats. Frightened by gunshots as he drew water from  his well, Harmon hid in a nearby cave, supplied with food and  necessities each day by his slave, Pete, but the Wildcats followed  Pete's tracks in the snow, discovered Harmon and fatally shot him."

Hatfield


----------



## Penrod48

A few scenes from the Hatfield and McCoy cemeteries in this video


----------

